# Xume Filter Adapter experiences?



## curby (Sep 12, 2015)

So my lenses have 67mm and 77m filter threads. I have two 77mm NDs, a 77mm cpol, and a step-up ring to mount the filters on my 67mm lenses. I'm considering something like the Xume cause it's effectively impossible to filter through 10 or more stops of ND for slow exposures etc, and screwing/unscrewing filters after reframing etc. is a hassle and creates more wear and tear on threads.

I could go Lee/Cokin, but those are so much bigger (especially when you factor in the holders and everything else) and I'm not interested in re-investing in another filter system at this time.

So, any impressions of the Xume adapters? The two small concerns I have are whether the filter-holder would twist with respect to the lens adapter when I'm rotating the cpol, and with which focal lengths I'd get vignetting. I'm not expecting this to work flawlessly on my 10mm (on crop) but it would be neat if it did!

(I did a search on the forum and didn't find much.)

TIA!


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 13, 2015)

I posted a similar querie a while back and got no response. Anyone out there use these? In my case, I have mostly 77mm but also 82mm. And, when stacking a 6-stop and a 3-stop ND, screwing the filters on and off is a bit of a chore.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a set. I like the convenience (77 MM) on my 24-105, 28-300 and 70-200. I did notice that the extra height causes shadowing at the extreme wide end on the 24-105 and 28-300. Another issue I found is that a couple of my lens caps don't fit just right when i have them on :-\. And finally, once you get the mounting ring on it is really difficult to get off, or is to me, since there isn't much to grip when trying to unscrew it. 

With all that said, I do like it and recommend it in situations where mounting and un-mounting a polarizing filter or ND filter is required.


----------



## curby (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, they explicitly state that you shouldn't expect normal lens caps to work when the lens ring is installed. They aren't threaded, so there aren't ridges for your lens cap to grab. They sell a 77mm lens cap that snaps onto the lens ring magnetically.

I guess I'll grab a set and see how it does.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2015)

Never saw them before.
It looks a neat idea. Certainly screw in Filters are a pain in the butt.
The Xume filters look vulnerable to being accidently shook or knocked out.
I wonder how sticky they are. 
I guess screwing them out or sticking them in magetically you could drop them either way.


----------



## curby (Sep 15, 2015)

Based on some Youtube videos, they seem reasonably secure for normal use. Some people even complain that the magnets adhere too tightly, but you can never please everyone.

They're unlikely to jostle off from your camera swinging around on a strap as you walk, but they CAN get knocked off if something hits the filter directly. They recommend using a hood when possible to help prevent that, though that (1) makes it harder to purposefully add/remove filters and (2) doesn't really work with step-up rings (for filters larger than the lens threads).

If only I had assistants, plenty of storage, and unlimited funds, I wouldn't have to worry about such pedestrian issues.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2015)

Someday it might be all yours. Keep plugging away and you might get discovered.
Then you can get your assistants to do all the hard work.
You can just press the button. ;D


----------

